# pontoon trailer



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm curious as to how much someone would pay for a pontoon trailer, one that adjusts to fit any size toon, can carry 2 boats and has lockable storage for motors, batteries etc. I have a design and some drawings of something like that, but wondering if it would be profitable to manufacture. thanks.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

There's a few companies doing that. Built my own and I like it but no box for storage- that sometimes I wish I had. A cover/tarp or for better words a "body bag" for the toon is something I hear others talk about.
For those dusty roads etc. Seems like a very specialty based market. Would be better if you could also have it for other uses or at least market it that way.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I really can't imagine much of a market for something as _defined_ as a pontoon trailer. Since a majority of toons break-down and are easily carried in the trunk or the back of a SUV. I spent two months looking for the right application to carry two pontoons, motors, batteries and gear. My toons do not easily break down. 
Trailers are not cheap, I ended up with a 7' x 10' flat trailer with a 'rail' around it so I could use it for other projects. Like _Mr. Packfish_ explained....make it or market it for other uses.
Good luck with your project, I also considered it until I realized the cost....


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Trailer would cost more than the pontoons. And most of us have pontoons as a lower cost alternative to a boat.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I would never break down my toons unless it was absolutely needed. None of the 8 or 10 guys I fish with would either. I usually fish with someone else when using a toon so a trailer is very nice to have.
No screwing around with anything- just picking up the toon and putting it in the water. Now our toons aren't that expensive but I think the lowest cost on any of ours was $700. I took a 14 ft boat trailer that the old Sunset sports stores used to have with the aluminum boats the sold and made it a flat bed- using the aluminum bleacher seats you see at football fields( that way you can bring your own cheer leaders)- 14 ft long and spaced them about a foot apart 5 across.
Basically added very little weight to the trailer except I welded some supports where the aluminum extended past the frame of the trailer. Water just runs right off and I can stack no less than 4 pontoons on the trailer.
Also can get 1 1/2 layers of hay bales on it. There are serious tooners out there and a trailer is part of the deal- just think that 90% of them adapt some trailer that is already built is all.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Also can get 1 1/2 layers of hay bales on it.


Hay ????

I usually don't take hay with me when I go fishing Packfish... :wink:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

.45 said:


> Packfish said:
> 
> 
> > Also can get 1 1/2 layers of hay bales on it.
> ...


Everything needs to be multi functional


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

I suspected that the cost of something like a toon trailer being about as much as the toon, might be a deterrent, as well a having a dedicated trailer that has only one use. I appreciate your input. I'll probably build one for myself, to get an idea of how much materials cost an how much time goes into it. I know a lot of guys use a flat bed for toons, 4 wheelers etc. something more versatile, my reasoning for a trailer for a toon was aimed more at a guy who mostly fishes has a couple of toons and an SUVor a small pick up (like myself) who doesn't want to break them down everytime he goes fishing. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## 2fishon (Jan 13, 2008)

I think it's a great idea. Especially if you made it light enough and small enough to be pulled behind a car.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

I think there would be a small market in a towable inflatable toon trailer but depends on your price point...Most range from 250 to 500 if you can mfg it and sell it in that price range you definitely have a market

http://www.oregonfishing.com/detail.aspx?ID=549

http://www.oregonfishing.com/detail.aspx?ID=430

http://www.easypacker.com/


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Very cool 'toon carriers you listed there, Sinergy.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

I think I would have to agree on the comment of versatility when it comes to trailers. Me personnally, I sure would like a trailer for my toon but end up breaking it down to fit the SUV but that keeps me from having a friend come along. 

If only I could Modify the wifes jet ski trailer????? Drop the Sea-doo off in the land fill and keep the trailer for my toon! LOL


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Or you could just SELL the Sea-doo and get a spankin new Clacka! Or at least a used one......


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for the links Sinergy, I need to get busy and build a prototype and see what the cost would be, might work, might not. I think these long cold winter nights might make me think too much. I need to go fishing.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

For us SUV owners a utility \ pontoon trailer would be ideal. I was looking to maybe picking up a utility trailer to tow a 4 wheeler also carry some additional camping gear. Gets kinda cramped with 4 people and gear. Would be nice if it was able to carry a couple pontoons would make a great weekend 4wheeling & fishing  8)


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

flyguy7 said:


> Or you could just SELL the Sea-doo and get a spankin new Clacka! Or at least a used one......


Sell the wifes Sea-doo!!!! I would rather stab my eyes out with number 2 pencils than deal with the wrath of selling her machine. LOL

Her toys my toys we have an understanding and get along fine that way.


----------

